# Green Tea for Diabetes



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Drinking Tea for Diabetes Prevention | Everyday Health

Diabetes adds more stress to those trying to prepare for bad days. Preventing it is pretty important, even if nothing bad happens in your lifetime.

According to this article, green tea can not only help prevent it but also control it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My dad was prescribed green tea about 40 years ago by his heart Dr.seemed beneficial on his numbers,he felt better too.not a diabetic,had heart disease from rheumatic fever when he was a child.
Too bad he died of a massive MI when he was 55 due to the condition.

I drink a cup at least once a day,in the afternoon.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Wife and I have been drinking 2 to 3 cups of Green Tea for 8 or 9 years now. Funny thing about it, Neither of us have had a cold or flu since we started and we don't take a flu shot.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ntxwheels said:


> Wife and I have been drinking 2 to 3 cups of Green Tea for 8 or 9 years now. Funny thing about it, Neither of us have had a cold or flu since we started and we don't take a flu shot.


Yet another reason to drink it!

We've been drinking green tea in lieu of pekoe for some time, now. Sure, it took a few days to acquire the new taste, but we now prefer it.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I have serious doubts about green tea and diabetes. It is good for you, but not that good. People keep looking for a single miracle when an integrated approach is the best idea. A clean environment, healthy exercise, and healthy food/supplements will keep you alive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> I have serious doubts about green tea and diabetes. It is good for you, but not that good. People keep looking for a single miracle when an integrated approach is the best idea. A clean environment, healthy exercise, and healthy food/supplements will keep you alive.


The article didn't suggest it was snake oil. It is merely suggesting it can be added to that healthy food to which you are saying we should eat.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh. Ok. I thought it claimed to prevent diabetes...

Ow. 6 cups plus green tea? You'd get plenty of exercise just walking to the bathroom!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> Oh. Ok. I thought it claimed to prevent diabetes...


Sure, but that doesn't mean it is a panacea.



> "We know people with diabetes have problems metabolizing sugar," says Suzanne Steinbaum, DO, a cardiologist, director of women's heart health at Lenox Hill Hospital in New York City, and author of Dr. Suzanne Steinbaum's Heart Book. "Insulin comes along to decrease sugar, but with type 2 diabetes, the body isn't so sensitive to insulin, so blood sugar levels go up. Through a complex biochemical reaction, tea -- especially green tea -- helps sensitize cells so they are better able to metabolize sugar. Green tea is good for people with diabetes because it helps the metabolic system function better."


I am quite sure that doesn't mean we can eat out of the snack food machine all day long and then rely on green tea to save us from our stupidity! :lol:

It is just another healthy food/drink to add to our daily eating habits that will help us live a longer, healthier life.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree Denton I am finding several things here lately that I am taking as diet supplements that are lowering my numbers considerably. Some of them have solved other issues that I have had that were related to side effects of my diabetes meds. Not sure I can ever ditch my meds but with a good diet (if my doctor would put my health ahead of milking the insurance company for every dime possible) I bet I could get off my meds altogether for several years at least.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I drink green tea fairly regularly and it seems to reduce my appetite and I simply feel better. 

But please understand the difference in Type 1 and Type 2 Diabetics. Many Type 2 Diabetics can benefit from weight loss, eating and drinking healthy things and of course plenty of water and physical activity. Green Tea helps in all of those areas but the physical activity. Lose weight, eliminate the high amounts of sugar/carbs. Replace sedentary with activity and drink plenty of water and add green tea and you might get off the Type 2 diabetic meds. 

In a Type 1 Diabetic, their pancreas just does not work so the benefits of green tea are more basic. Obviously, it is better than drinking a Coke or something. But they still need to manage their insulin...or die.
Good suggestion Denton.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Another way of tackling the diabetes problem is through the "paleo" diet, according to the founder's claims and the claims of testimonials.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree with you Slippy. Many of us Type II's could avoid becoming Type I's with a good diet and some of the nutritional benefits of supplements or at least delay reaching that point. I am not sure many doctors really give a rats butt though about making you healthy. I think they are more interested in getting you the office so they can bill you, writing a script for yet another medication often times with side effects that are potentially worse than the problem itself, then getting to the next room so they can make the payment on their Porche.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I suspect that healthy people tend to drink green tea, rather than believe that green tea makes you healthy. just my 2cents.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> I suspect that healthy people tend to drink green tea, rather than believe that green tea makes you healthy. just my 2cents.


Were it not for the science in the article...

Wait; you did read the article, right? :lol:


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

My apologies for my scepticism. I have spend a lot of money on $20 miracle supplements, both natural and processed. I'm sure something like green tea is probably better than most, and it does not cost an arm and a leg

YMMV ( Your mileage may vary) is a common expression in diabetes circles. It is a reminder that promises about diabetic healthy foods is about as accurate as the EPA rating on your car.

Maybe I should try some, I might like it. I do not doubt that green tea is healthier than the black tea and coffee that I drink, but I think adding garlic to my morning coffee has as much chance of making me feel healthier.


----------

